# Western Pacific Feather Canyon Route



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone is modeling the Western Pacific RR, I have a soft cover book published about 1910 (no date shown, but guessed from one of the illustrations that has automobiles) which describes the route from Salt Lake City to San Francisco Bay with 25 colored illustrations of the most interesting views along the route. Cover is a little rough, but the illustrations that are on separate paper on each page, are pristine. The front pages of the book have detailed explanations of the subjects illustrated. Book is 9" x 12" with each removable illustration measuring 6-1/2" x 8-1/2". Contact me if you are interested in acquiring this antique book.


----------

